# Realtek uad driver problems



## davemoreton (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a problem with the realtek uad driver. I've followed all the instructions, completely removing all realtek drives with driverstore, stopping the audio service etc.

It installs successfully and the Realtek audio console app works UNTIL I restart the computer, then I get a message on the console saying "can not connect to RPC service"

I've checked both the remote procedure call services and they're running. If I reinstall the drivers again, the Realtek console works again until the next restart.

Has anyone had this, can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## davemoreton (Aug 11, 2020)

Ignore this, I've just worked it out after 2 days!

For anyone that needs to know the Realtek HD Audio Universal Service was disabled on startup.

All working now, thanks anyway.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

You must one more time uninstall all audio drivers in safe mode and iclear all apps i stalled in UWP store.than install uad mod again.


----------

